# Back to basics



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hey, does the canoe count as a microskiff?


Nice Fish but I ain't touching that one. [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> .
> Hey, does the canoe count as a microskiff?


Two questions:

1.  Does it have FL numbers?

2.  Does it have a mota?

I would think it would have to be a yes / yes to be a microskiff but thats just my .000000000000002 sense.

Now to the important stuff.  NICE FISH and I don't think it cared if you were in a microskiff.  

I'm a bit of a skiff junkie but I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaay overdue for a good paddling.  Might do the Chaz this weekend and head to NC for some whitewwater in a couple of weeks when my son's hand is better. 

Just to bust Tom's chops - two new catagories for the site:
                    1.  "Aint No Skiffs"   Canoes & Kayaks
                    2   "Macroskiffs"  Skiffs larger than a microskiff              [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome fish, great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like Garry's bass is safe for now.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

WTG on the bass. I've never had much luck with Bass on spinner's :-/ but the reds are taking em


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't seem to get the reds to eat anything over here.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

That is a really nice bass!!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I forgot we have a contest I guess I'll go catch a big one, Shiners are in the river.


----------

